# My little Tiger's first fish! A Tiger!



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's classic! That would be a pretty cool first fish! I still haven't caught one yet!


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Now that's awesome  . Nice to get them hooked on the outdoors at a young age. Way to go. *(())*


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

that is a great picture it is nice to get out and fish with the youngsters. i too have yet to catch a tiger trout.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome. He'll remember that for a long time.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

WOW! Thats great!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I have not even caught a tiger yet, congrats. Very cool :wink:


----------

